# Trilhados: Is Belas Beatiful? - Portugal



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Sunday ride, discovering some new trails near Lisbon.






In the end we went to some traditional cake shop for Fofos de Belas (Belas cute ?)


----------

